# The Island - by Renaissance Man (~BBW, Eating, ~MWG)



## Renaissance Man (Oct 26, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~MWG_ - from a shipwreck comes a love story unseen since Robinson Caruso

This was my first shot at writing a work of fiction, back in 1998 or so. Someone was asking for it, so I thought it was time to post it. Enjoy.
_____________________________________________​ 
*The Island
by Renaissance Man*​ 
Frankly, I could care less where we go, Ted thought to himself. He was tired. He was tired, but excited at the same time. Who wouldn't be? Any guy who was going to go on a cruise and share the same cabin with Jasmine Brown would hardly be able to contain themselves.

Ted just smiled to himself. The irony of it all was too much to comprehend, so he just sat there and wagged his head slowly from side to side. He was dating one of the most sought-after, well-known, and lusted-for women in television. Here he was, an average Schmoe, a hard-working guy who held a pretty good high-tech job, spending his free time with one of the most beautiful women today. He just couldn't believe his luck. Here he was, the envy of perhaps thousands, even millions, of men everywhere, planning a little "get-away" trip--and dreading it.

Well, okay, maybe "dreading" is a bad word. He was looking forward to being away from the rat race of everyday life, of at least a little peace and quiet. You can never get that, though, when you date a television star. Reporters, paparazzi, and fans were forever trying to take their picture--well, mostly of Jasmine, but she was by Ted's side a lot when she wasn't filming. And if that weren't bad enough, he dreaded the picture-taking because of the strain it had put on Jasmine. It wasn't because she hated having her picture taken, though. No, it was for a slightly different reason.

She hated pictures of her eating.

The publicity shots of her slightly-more-padded figure lately had become a sore subject in her life in the limelight. When Jasmine first started on the remarkably (but illogically) popular show "Beach Watch," she was a slender 125 pounds. That may sound like a lot, but on her 5'6" frame, she was that borderline between emaciated model and voluptuous vixen. She wore it well because of her family genes. All the women in her family were shapes and sizes outside of what was commonly known as "acceptable." Fortunately, her family hadn't succumbed to the pressures of society. That's what Ted loved about her family. They were great, Ted sighed to himself. If only he could get Jasmine to accept the same look on life and health.

Jasmine was definitely a member of her family, but she fought it all the way. She knew that her five pound gain in the last few months caused quite a stir amongst the tabloids, both printed and televised. Everywhere, it seemed, she was being ridiculed for becoming "fat." Jasmine loved to eat and she knew it, but she loved her job more. She was desperate to lose the five pounds, but her way of dealing with the depression of seeing her picture on the tabloids every time she put food in her mouth only drove her to want to eat more. She was miserable.

Ted felt sorry for her. Here was perhaps the brightest, funniest, and sincerely nicest women he had ever met--defeated and insecure. It broke his heart. And what broke his heart the most was that he would've loved to see her put a few more pounds on. She had real trouble accepting that fact. He tried his best to convince her, but to no avail.

"So, sweetie? Which is it: Bermuda or the Bahamas?" Jasmine's smile was so full of life and childlike happiness, Ted's heart melted.

"How could I deny you? The Bahamas it is!" Ted exclaimed.

"Yippeeeeee!" Jasmine cried, as she jumped up and hung around Ted's neck.

Ahhhh, life just doesn't get any better than this, Ted thought to himself as he hugged the love of his life--except maybe if there was just a bit more to love . . .


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 26, 2006)

The cruise was great: the cabin was luxurious, the service impeccable, and hardly any pictures were taken. Ted and Jasmine were able to just enjoy each other's company. Ted wished it would last a long, looong time.

Ted noticed Jasmine had been enjoying herself, too. She was eating with abandon at times, only to look like she had suddenly seen a ghost. She'd become nervous and look around, expecting some reporter to be capturing her indulgence on film. Ted would always calm her, reassuring her that he took every precaution to hide their identities and escape the flock of reporters. She would always look at him is disbelief, and then slowly smile in complete trust. She would then take another big bite of whatever she was enjoying.

Ted could hardly believe that he had actually pulled it off. He would take a quick look around. There must be a reporter around _somewhere_.

He looked at his girlfriend as they got ready to go swimming at the outdoor pool on the top deck. Jasmine was getting into her bikini. Gawd, he loved her curves. They hinted of being a bit more soft, a bit curvier than usual. He came up behind her, put his arm around her waist, twisted her around and planted a kiss on her lips before she could even think "What are you doing, silly?"

*Pop!* Their lips parted with a rush of air (not to mention hormones). She loved it because it was so unexpected. He loved it because his hand sunk a little more into her side than normal. She _was_ getting softer.

As they were getting ready, Ted noticed that the ship was suddenly and noticeably starting to rock. There was too much motion. The captain had mentioned that there might be unsettled weather, but this was ridiculous.

"May I have your attention. This is the captain. . ."

The PA system on the ship was turned up more than normal. Ted's heart sank. He knew that the captain wanted to make sure that everyone heard him. This is not good.

" . . . We are being overtaken by a squall. Please remain inside the ship. The decks are off limits to passengers and unnecessary personnel. Deckhands alone are allowed topside. Please remain calm and the storm will pass. Thank you."

The bow of the ship suddenly surged, being lifted by a wall of water 10 feet tall. It came down with a crash. Ted had been in the Merchant Marine, and knew that this was marking the beginning of an ugly time. This storm had come onto them quickly.

Jasmine looked worried. "Are we gonna be alright?" she asked.

"Yeah, Hon, we are, but we'd better get out our life jackets just in case." Oh, good one, Teddy boy. That's a great way to calm her nerves.

Suddenly the ship surged and rolled again. Ted knew there was trouble. "Quickly, Jaz, get your life vest on. Now!"

Ted took a quick look out the porthole. The sky was a combination of black, gray, and a dark, menacing forest green. They were in for a bad afternoon. And just as he suspected, the storm whipped up seas of 30 and 40 feet. They were in the middle of a squall like the crew of the ship had never seen. The ship was rocking uncontrollably. The crew on the bridge could not control the ship's movements.

Ted was trying desperately to regain his sea legs while trying to comfort his beautiful girlfriend at the same time. He could tell that the ship was heaving in a weird fashion. He felt the bow dipping down. He looked outside the porthole. He couldn't see any sky. All he saw was water--a huge wall of water. All he could get out was, "Oh, sh--"

The huge wave pounded the ship, breaking it into pieces. Ted and Jasmine were thrown the cabin. Too much was happening. The next thing they knew, they were in the water, trying to swim up (wherever that was). They made it up to the surface and grabbed onto something that was floating. The rest was a blur . . .


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 26, 2006)

"Mmmpf." Jasmine looked so cute when she was starting to wake up. She scrunched her nose and rubbed it. Ted cradled her in his arms. He knew it was only a matter of time before he told her the awful truth. She looked up at him and smile. Then the color went out of her face.

"Omigod, what happened? Where are we?!"

"Don't panic, honey, don't panic! We're okay, we're okay! It's alright."

"Wow, what a nightmare. Oooh, I'm so stiff."

"I know, Jaz, so am I. Listen, I have to tell you something. I think we're the only ones on this island. We're on a small island. I took a look around while you were sleeping."

Jasmine asked him how long she'd been asleep. "I don't know, but it was quite a while. We were exhausted from swimming and trying to survive all night. Anyway, it's a fairly large island--for two people, that is. We must be on one of those many small islands in the Bahamas chain. A lot of ship debris has washed up on shore. I haven't seen any other survivors."

Jasmine got up and stretched. "Well, sweetie, I guess it's just you and me. Let's go take a look. We ought to look for food, seeing as how we don't know how long we'll be here, right?"

Ted looked at her with amazement and admiration. Always cool under fire. It made her brown-haired beauty more radiant. Forget how she looked in a red, form-fitting bathing suit. She was gorgeous right now.

They made their way around the island, gathering what they could. They scavenged enough to make some shelters, rough though they were. They also began gathering food (or, at least what they could tell was safe food). They ate their fill of various fruits for lunch and then went out to continue gathering. What they ended up finding was beyond their belief.

"I can't believe it," is all Ted could say. Before them were huge containers, taller then them and quite long. These container were similar to tractor trailers, only shorter in length and made of plastic and fiberglass. And they were filled with food.

Junk food.

After looking dumbfounded for about one minute (which seemed like eternity), Jasmine slowly smiled and said, "Well, I guess we're set for a while."

Ted looked at her sideways and said with a smirk, "Understatement of the century."

They gathered up in their arms as much as they could and tromped back to camp. They settled down and gave each other full-body massages as they snacked on some Ring Dings. They drank from bottled water that they discovered in the third container. They discussed how very fortunate they had been, and how lucky that so many of the ship's storage containers had floated to their same island.

Ted was amazed at his girlfriend's appetite. She was scarfing those Ring Dings down like there was no tomorrow.

"Whoa, honey, take it easy! Slow down."

Jasmine looked at him in mid-bite and smiled. After she swallowed, she simply said, "Geez, I thought I'd never hear you telling me to stop eating so much."

"Well, actually, I wish I didn't have to, but we need to conserve food. We don't know how long we'll be here."

"Oh, no, we're gonna be just fine. Besides, all this stress has taken its toll on me, baby. I'm _starved!_"

Ted wasn't convinced, but he let her eat and put off dealing with the situation until the next day.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 27, 2006)

It had been two weeks and still no sign of anyone else: no other survivors, no rescue parties, no search planes. The happy couple had gotten into a routine: they make love in the morning, take a swim, take a slow walk to the containers, bring back snack and other foods, gather some fruit, and then lounge around. Jasmine loved the last part, especially. She would love to eat all the junk food she could. At the beginning, she could only eat a few packets of Ring Dings. At this point, however, she would eat one whole box of Ring Dings and a couple packets of Twinkies, with a small bag of potato chips in between.

Ted could only smile. He had decided to let her do what she wants. They had had a serious discussion one day while they were gathering the food. Jasmine explained that she had come to realize that some things in life were more important than others. They were still alive, and that fact alone changed her life and her attitude forever. Life was too short to worry about certain things, including (if not especially) her diet.

Ted had figured out that Jasmine could at least enjoy her food. If they were going to eventually starve, then he'd rather be the first to go and give her a chance still to be rescued. Besides, he thought to himself, she's just so damned sexy eating all that fattening food all the time. He was reveling in the obvious changes now, too. Jasmine's bikini (the clothes they were wearing at the time of the storm didn't beyond bathing suits, a sarong, and a couple of t-shirts) was definitely getting too small for her. Ted just loved the way the strings pressed into her now very soft form.

One morning, on their way to the containers, Ted couldn't help himself: he was walking behind his girlfriend, mesmerized by the sway of her now larger ass, watching it bounce with every stride. It was getting doughy soft. Each cheek was moving up and down with incredible life and motion. Her thighs were touching now, and slight hints of saddlebags were forming. He watched until he could feel his heart about to pound out of his chest. He had to have her.

Ted reached out with his right hand and grabbed a handful of her right cheek. It was sooo soft and squishy! Jasmine let out a yelp and a giggle.

"Hon-neeeey! Don't do that," she said coyly, giving him a look of I-dare-you-to-try-again.

Ted started after her, and she turned and ran as best she could. Jasmine's butt and thighs jostled deliciously as she half-heartedly tried to get away from him. Now, Jasmine had had her share of attention throughout the years, especially after her success in Beach Watch; however, she had never seen such desire as she noticed in Ted's lust-filled eyes in the past two days. He was becoming a much more passionate lover.

Ted playfully tackled Jasmine and slowly brought her down to the ground, making sure he grab another handful of her ass. Jasmine was loving it.

After some passionate kissing and groping, Jasmine gasped, "Darlin', what's gotten into you?"

Ted continued to kiss and feel her softening body. He stopped and looked into her eyes that were filled with wonder, question, and heightening desire.

"I want you, baby. You are soooo sexy, I can hardly stand. I've got to have you. I want you. I want you to moan and become
lost in desire."

"Oh, bab--mmmpf," is all Jasmine could say, as he interrupted her with a mouthful of tongue.

They had taken off each other's clothes before, and these days, there wasn't much. But this time they fumbled unbelievably. They were so hot for each other, they couldn't take the bathing suits off fast enough. Ted rolled around and had Jasmine on top of him. Her body writhed around as they frenetically lost themselves in feeling each other's bodies. He loved the feel of her soft, Jell-O-like thighs on his hips. This was going to be incredible.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 27, 2006)

They were slowly--and weakly--strolling towards the container area when Jasmine said, "Wow! That was incredible! What's up with that?" Her hair was tousled, her smile was half-smirk, her knees were weak, and her eyes said that she just had the best lovemaking session of her life.

Ted looked at her and smiled. "Well, Hon, it's this simple: I love your new curves. Gawd, you're just so, so, soooo damn sexy! I love your softness."

"You mean you love my fat," she answered with one eyebrow up and a coy smile. She knew this was going to be his answer, but she still couldn't believe it.

Ted continued to explain how her body turned him on. He would watch her softness and her cute padding wiggle as she walked. He loved the fact that she was comfortable enough to eat more. He also couldn't believe that he made the ultimate confession: he wanted her to continue to gain.

Jasmine just asked, "Oh, really?" and continued to walk. The wheels in her head were turning, big time.

When the lovers got to the container area, they stopped dead in their tracks. After a seemingly eternal minute, Ted was the first to speak. "Wow. Are we lucky or _what?_ "

Five more containers had washed ashore. They inventoried the food and supplies within the fiberglass "manna from heaven." Now the happy couple had some spare clothing (okay, they were tablecloths, but who cared?), an enormous amount of canned goods, the hardware to open them, and a seemingly endless supply of junk food. Jasmine's smile slowly grew, with an ever-increasing twinkle in her eye.

"Well, I guess I'm all set. I dunno know about you, dear, but I'm going to have myself a feast."

Ted felt himself getting excited. He could hardly wait to serve her. He was too slow, though. Jasmine dug right in to the junk food. She ripped open a bag of Lays potato chips, a box of Twinkies, and something new: a box of powdered doughnuts.

"Don't expect me to walk back to camp, yet, Ted. I'm enjoying myself too much. (Mmmm, thesh doughnuchs ah gwreat!)" she said with a mouthful.

Ted decided to take some supplies back to camp himself and let Jasmine enjoy herself. He wasn't about to argue. This was a fantasy coming to life.

Ted came back to Jasmine laying back with a very satisfied look on her face. She was slowly rubbing her tummy. She hadn't finished everything she opened, but she made a good dent. If the bulge in her tummy was any indication, she tried her best.

"Sweetheart, we need more supplies at the camp, so I'll just go and make another trip, alright?" Ted asked as he bent down over her, with a smirk on his face. She must have absolutely pigged out.

She looked up at him in a euphoric state. Her eyes were almost as glazed as the last six doughnuts she ate. "Okay. I'll just stay right here."

Ted gathered up more supplies and trudged off to the campsite and back again. When he got back, Jasmine had changed places. She was over at one of the new containers. She was standing at the opening and waved to Ted with a wrapper in her hand. "Honey! We struck it rich!"

Really? Was there currency in the containers? A ton of what would've been used as petty cash?

"Nestl&#920; Crunch bars!!!"

Ted stood in his tracks in disbelief. Then he giggled. Then he left out a deep guffaw. He continued to laugh as he staggered his way to her.

"What's so funny?"

He looked at her. There she was, in all her plump glory: her extended belly, her beefy thighs, her extending hips that were desperately being contained by a bikini bottom that was seriously losing the battle, her growing breasts that were beginning to overflow the bikini top, and the hint of two softening cheeks-but a growing twinkle in her gorgeous eyes.

"You are, my dearest Jasmine-my beautiful, plump, sexy Jasmine." Their eyes never broke their lock as he walked up to her. Her smile grew even wider. "Hon, bring as many Crunch bars as you can carry."

By the time they made it back to camp, Jasmine was exhausted. "Wow, I'm getting outta shape!"

"Well, that's no big surprise," Ted noted. "You must be 30 pounds heavier. That would make youuuu, what, 150 pounds?"

"Yeah, I guess so. Maybe I should go on a diet? Whaddya think?" Jasmine teased, as she showed off her body like a model. She turned then jiggled her butt, knowing full well that she was driving Ted crazy. She looked over her shoulder for his reaction. He was resembling Pavlov's dog at this point.

Jasmine then turned around quickly and stopped facing him suddenly. Her figure quivered, but her breasts, which must've been pushing a D-cup by now, wobbled enticingly in her bikini top. Ted was putty in her hands, and she was loving it.

She cupped her breasts in her hands and made them bounce independently. "Wassa mattah, baby? Dontcha like my bigger boobies? Hmm? Are they getting too big? Look how much bigger they are! And my ass. Oooo, it's sooooo big and jiggly. Mmmm, my body's getting so soft. I think I need something, something *hard*."

Ted, not the mild-mannered nice guy that she knew and loved, was shaking with lust. His eyes said it all. The gentleman in him was failing to contain the animal that was waiting to pounce.

Jasmine was getting excited watching him. She was getting very wet, and her nipples were making their presence known through the bikini material. Her mind was racing with the thought of him attacking her and making mad love right then and there. Her eyes closed down to mere slits.

Her voice was raspy: "Take me."

Ted lunged. He tackled her to the ground. He was no longer in control. His hands were all over her. She writhed underneath him, lost in the excitement of his lust. His hands sank into her body, everywhere he touched. He buried his face into her right breast, sucking greedily. He was lost in the feeling of her soft flesh. This was no lovemaking session. They went at it like animals in heat.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 27, 2006)

Another two weeks passed. Ted was getting pretty good at cooking. Jasmine was teaching him how to be original at using what they had. Ted's Island Casserole was actually starting to taste good: Spam, powdered eggs, and canned peas mixed and slow-roasted over a low-heat blue flame. (Hey, they weren't handed a gas grill and salmon steaks--can you blame them?)

Ted was trying his best to stay in shape. He ate a lot of the protein-rich foods, some carbs, and some junk food. He drank nothing but spring water. Most importantly, he was constantly on the move: he was building better accommodations, preparing and cooking food, and making treks back and forth to the containers area. He had a bad back, which had always required him to work out. He kept up his exercises. He worked up a sweat often. And he was a love-making machine. His lower back never got so much "individual attention." [insert evil grin here]

Jasmine was trying her best to _enhance_ her shape. She ate some of the protein-rich foods to maintain a healthy intake, a lot of carbs, and a ton of junk food. She drank nothing but warm soda (hey, you get used to it). Most importantly, she was constantly just sitting around: she was watching and adding decorating suggestions to the building effort, cooking food (when she felt like it, although it was getting harder to sit and bend towards the cooking pot), and sitting and snacking until her loving "slave" returned from the containers area. She had a good back, which she hoped would stay good while she was ever increasing her body weight and size. She never exercised (after all, she needed to save her energy for having sex). She worked up a sweat every time they made love (and the rare and occasional trip to the containers area). And she was an eating machine. Her body never got so much "individual attention." [insert evil grin and laugh here]

Jasmine and Ted were on Cloud Nine. Shipwrecked? Who the hell cared?! Jasmine was living out her dream of letting go. She knew she couldn't keep up this eating pace, but they had plenty of food still, and she was constantly hungry. No paparazzi to bother her or make her feel guilty. No worry about fans, no badgering agents or friends. She did miss her family, she thought as she finished off her fourth (or was that her fifth?) box of Ring Dings this morning. She lost count. Oh, well.

Her family would have actually welcomed her growing bounty (not to mention beauty). She decided it was time to stretch. She tried to do that several times a day to maintain some muscle tone. After all, she needed it: she must have gained another 20 pounds in the last two weeks. Jasmine rolled to her left side to hoist herself up. Ted listened to her grunt and stole a look over her direction. He loved to watch her move.

As Jasmine slowly and sleepily got up, her whole body moved and shook. It was definitely harder to do this. Thank god she had some freedom from that bikini, though. That thing was way too restricting and finally gave up the ghost ten days ago. Jasmine knew how to sew, and she made herself a sarong and top with some of the tablecloths they found in a container. Yet, even the outfit she made herself was getting too tight. *Umpf!*

Ted was loving this: her belly was rolling over the waistline of her white little sarong, as well as her sides. She could no longer hide the little pot that was forming underneath her waistline. Her thighs, which seemed to be taking about a third of her growth, jostled back and forth. Her saddlebags pushed her sarong apart, making it look definitely too small. Her breasts were getting to a DD size, and rolled around like Jell-O in her little top. Her cleavage bounced around and spilled up and out of the top. Very inviting, indeed. Her arms, chest, and sides seem to take another third of her added weight.

Then the _coup de gras_: Jasmine turned to walk away from him. Her backside, that wonderful, wiggly ass of hers, alone took the remaining one third of her added beauty. Her ass cheeks were getting rounder and more dimpled. Each cheek shook independently. Each one had a life of its own as she walked. Her sarong was waaaay too small. No, correct that: it was perfect! It was pulled tight across her ass. As a matter of fact it really did nothing to hide it. The bottom of each cheek was in plain view. Her butt must've wiggly incessantly with each step. Each cheek undulated about five times as it went up and down with a single step.

Not only that, her sides were jiggling with each step, too. While he stopped as was lost in the sight and eroticism of the moment, Jasmine turned and walked back toward him. Her boobs bounced up and down, and from side to side slightly. So much cleavage, so little time.

Jasmine knew exactly what she was doing. She wasn't stretching so much as warming up before she made Ted attack her. She knew _exactly_ what she was doing. After all, Ted had made it plain how much he adored her ever-growing curves, and she just finished her morning "snack." Her belly was full. Now she wanted something else filled. She sexily strolled out to her waiting lover. She held up her abundant breasts and bounced them 


Needless to say, Ted didn't get back to his project until after lunch.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 27, 2006)

Three months later, the couple was more than happy. Life was great. They got into a wonderful routine. Ted did all the work, and Jasmine did all the eating. Her pace had slowed down, but she had continued to grow. Ted loved the early afternoon the best: that's when he got to watch Jasmine make her trek to the swimming pond they had discovered about eight weeks ago. Other than the regular (and extraordinary) sex they enjoyed, this was her only means of exercise.

It was Ted's "secret" game, where he got to watch her ponderously, slowly, and sexily stroll to the pond, unwrap herself from her huge sarong, and wade into the water. Jasmine loved this game. It felt so naughty, but it was very gratifying to know that he loved her body so much. She did her best to bounce, sway, and undulate her way into and out of the water and along the path.

She didn't have to try very hard, though. She was upwards of 250 pounds by this time. While not as huge as some of the women that he described he lusted after in certain publications, she was a bubbly, bouncing ball of soft fat. She was not "packed" at all. She was blubbery, just the way Ted liked it. Her belly wasn't quite an apron. Most of her weightgain was contained in her backside, thigh, and bust areas. All the same, her body was a symphony of movement every time she walked, reached, sat, and laughed.

Ted kept her more than satisfied-in more ways than one. Not only was able to keep up with her frequent yearnings for sex and attention, he learned how to stretch out her feedings of junk food. He found out what the most fattening foods on the island were, and thereby lengthened the consumption of food from the containers. Hey, even if they ran out of junk food, at least they'd be able to survive. He knew he'd love Jasmine even if she lost all the weight. If they ever made it back to land, they had agreed that she'd gain back all the weight.

Ted was groveling in his success at landing one of the most beautiful women in the world, and fattening her up to delicious proportions, as she lumbered by. She stole a glance at him in the bushes to let him know she knew he was watching. She purposely made her hips sway more as she walked by. She made sure, though, that he got an eyeful. She intentionally dropped her top. She stopped suddenly, which made her belly, thighs, calves, ass, and breasts shake violently. She slowly bent over (as if she could do anything else), only a couple of feet away from Ted's lust-filled eyes. Her breasts fell forward and swayed back and forth. Her hips squished outwards, and her saddlebags moved ever so slightly. The fat on her upper arms jostled invitingly.

Ted was going to lose it. He loved this foreplay. That's alright, he deserved it. He had spent their lunch hour dropping not-so-subtle hints about how much he enjoyed the sex that morning. He fed her mind as she fed her body. He made sure she was reminded of: how much he filled her up; how hard he had gotten; how obsessed he was, watching her huge F-cup tits bounce around on her chest with every thrust; how wet she was; how lost in lust and desire she was, not realizing how loudly she screamed as she climaxed; and how good it felt to feel him grow again inside her as they lay there, before they made love a second time.

Jasmine straightened up with a grunt. She was a vision as her huge beach ball-sized ass wiggled by. Her thighs had a life of their own, as well as her upper arms. She was in constant movement. Jasmine didn't mind. Besides, she loved the feeling of her inner thighs being lubricated as she anticipated what was in store for her down the path.

"Wow! That was incredible! When does it stop getting better?" Jasmine panted an hour later. She hoped it never would.

Ted smiled at her, and then looked across the horizon. His face fell. "What's wrong, darling?" Jasmine was sincerely worried. He hadn't looked like that since that fateful night on the cruise liner.

"Oh, dear gawd," he muttered. "Well, Hon, I guess I knew this day would come. We're about to be rescued." Her face fell, too.

Before the rescue chopper flew out of site and radioed in a Coast Guard vessel, the couple made a pact: that they wouldn't lose their happiness, no matter what. And that they did.

Jasmine rose above the ridicule of the tabloids and newspapers. She went on to become a successful plus-size model and actress, winning the respect of everyone. She stole the line, "This is for all the fat girls!" from her friend as she was awarded an Oscar for Best Actress.

Ted just reveled in the fact that he was her best supporting husband. They led a happy life together. Amongst all the holidays and get-togethers with family and friends, they enjoyed one anniversary the most: the one in which they uncovered a huge sandbox by the indoor pool, laid out a huge blanket, opened an obscene number of Ring Ding and Twinkies boxes, and Ted fed Jasmine until they both could hardly stand it. Before they acted out their lust, Jasmine slowly walked her way into the pool, bathslowly. Ted smiled wickedly.

They didn't have to be rescued until morning.

*The End*​


----------



## Observer (Oct 27, 2006)

An excellent piece - thanks for posting. I m curious aboiut the last two sentances - it appears they are simply scraps. Should they be placed elsewhere or simply excised?

The official edit on this will be done next week - for now I merely increased the font.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 27, 2006)

Observer said:


> I m curious aboiut the last two sentances - it appears they are simply scraps. Should they be placed elsewhere or simply excised?


That's bizarre . . . yes, those are scraps; no, they shouldn't be there; and they weren't there last night when I finished up. [insert theme to Twilight Zone here] The last words should be "until morning."

Thanks for the compliment, too . . . I have another story and the beginnings of yet another, if people enjoy this one.


----------



## Scott M (Oct 27, 2006)

I enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## zonker (Oct 30, 2006)

Great story. I like stories like this where the couple set a mutual goal and work toward it with joy and abandonment.... Nice descriptions... Thanks for posting this, by the way.. What about your other stories?


----------



## doctorx (Oct 30, 2006)

This is a wonderful story. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## The Id (Nov 13, 2007)

This is blatant necroposting, but for this story it's so worth it. This piece was obviously so patiently and lovingly crafted, it's simply incredible. To this day I still see echoes of it elsewhere. This is one of the greatest discoveries I've made in a long while.

Bravo, good sir! A true masterpiece here!


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 7, 2007)

This was a triumph. I'm making a note here: Huge Success!


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Dec 22, 2007)

I really liked that story


----------

